# [thunderbird] lecture de mails locaux de postfix

## Poussin

Bonsoir,

J'ai installé un Postfix afin, entre autre, de récupérer les messages locaux envoyer par les services.

J'ai tenté plusieurs configuration:

1 - home_mailbox = Mail/System

2 - home_mailbox = Mail/System/

3 - mail_spool_directory = /var/spool/mail

et créer un compte sous thunderbird via ajouter autre compte > Unix mail spool (Mailmove), mais je n'arrive pas à obtenir mes mails locaux dans thunderbird  :Sad: 

Je sais que certains ici utilisent cette technique. Quelqu'un pourrait-il donc m'éclairer?

Merci d'avance

----------

## xaviermiller

Presse CTRL+T (ou CTRL+SHIFT+T) pour rafraîchir ta mailbox  :Wink: 

----------

## Poussin

ou F9, mais non, rien quedal, nada  :Sad: 

Tu utilises le spool, maildir ou mailbox?

----------

## xaviermiller

J'utilise postfix, installé par là : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=61606

----------

## Poussin

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> J'utilise postfix, installé par là : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=61606

 

Du côté de postfix, je n'ai pas de problème. Suivant le cas (maildir, mbox, ou spool), tout est bien rempli, les mails sont bien stockés là où il faut. Mais c'est au niveau de Tbird que ça pose problème, je n'arrive pas à le configurer (dans aucun des 3 cas)

----------

## xaviermiller

Est-ce que tu peux voir tes mails avec "mail" ?

La configuration sur ThunderBird est simpilssime : "localhost, user@localhost.localdomain" et c'est quasi tout.

----------

